# JB's Fajitas



## 007bond-jb (Jun 20, 2007)

Finally, I been having Laptop trouble so I had to delay posting this dish, plus the weather aint been too good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IorAWCeGVYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgL3m37DL5A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAhjSVTLFXo


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 20, 2007)

Double Damit yum!

 Don't burn that camera ...Camragurl!.......she just wanted to see the garlic...LOL  

I hate watching your videos right before lunch...no matter what I have for lunch now just ain't gonna be good enough!  

Fine lookin meal


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 20, 2007)

That third bit... cracked me up.  "Camera girl"
Looks good!
Mahatma makes a great yellow rice and that's all, I think.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great JB....that might have to make the list for next weeks dinner..


----------



## knine (Jun 20, 2007)

"meat hammer"


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 20, 2007)

Good looking grub JB.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 20, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Double Damit yum!
> 
> Don't burn that camera ...Camragurl!.......she just wanted to see the garlic...LOL
> 
> ...



Tanks all, & I did eat that whole skirt too, on about 3 tortillas.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 20, 2007)

Allright then!!! That's a regular dish down hea!! We love fajitas..You did a great job on then BOY..Now you makin me think about drivin to the butcher shop...Time to check out the videos...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 20, 2007)

Mighty fine looking meal!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 20, 2007)

yummy looking meal JB!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

OVER HERE BOY! Fine lookin fajitas...hope you had a great fathers day


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2007)

MAN them be looking fine !


----------



## john a (Jun 21, 2007)

Everything looks terrific JB, great job.  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Very cool and thanks for sharing this with me Mr. JB.

I watch them and keep count of how many "pops" and how many times you touch yer nose. bwhahahaha

Dewd you need yer own web site and show.

Keep up the great work man.


----------

